# Naked lady on 18 wheeler on 290 near cypress



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

Did anyone else see it? I got a video but can't post it for obvious reasons...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Was it worth seeing? They mentioned it on the news


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

It gave me a good laugh. Not good in the eye candy department though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

A real one or paint job on the truck?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Spirit said:


> A real one or paint job on the truck?


That was my thought too.
For almost anyone, a little left to the imagination is best.

Well, I just checked and it was for real....


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

going_deep said:


> Was it worth seeing? They mentioned it on the news


yea if you ate some bad breakfast lol


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Here she is...

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...man-on-top-of-big-rig-ties-up-290-6874674.php


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

what has been seen cannot be unseen . I saw still pics on facebook. Plenty for me . Big ol woman


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

This popped up on my Facebook this morning and I think it fits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

foul-n-fin said:


> this popped up on my facebook this morning and i think it fits.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


 omg lmmfao.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Same Lady*

I was at a red light on Bellaire in SW Houston about a year ago and that lady just got off her car and strip herself naked. She then put here cloths in the trunk and got back on her car went in the drive thru of a pizza place. LOL


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

When I saw her earlier she was sitting on the roof looking like Budda and she was directing traffic.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Why couldn't it be a truck driver that moonlights as a swimsuit model? hwell:
And stuff.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> For some, everything should be left to the imagination.


Okay, after seeing the posted pictures, I had to correct my own post # 5 to read as above.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

the things oprah will do to get attention these days...

it looks like it is wearing this


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Reminds me of the Jeff Foxworthy routine about what men are thinking:

"Ladies listen up, I'm about to tell you what men are thinking: I'd like a beer, and I'd like to see something naked. From the age of 15 to the grave, that's what we're thinking. _We'll be in a nursing home and we'll still be thinking "I'd like a beer, and I'd like to see something naked. Oh! Not that! Not that!"_"

At least Florida has Texas beat by a wide, wide margin....


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Is it time to play the "Name That Drug" game?

I'll start with good old fashion meth.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Traffic on 290 West was still backed up to Jones Rd 15 minutes ago. They must have called in HazMat...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Well alright then.

Is that what a "case of the Mondays" looks like?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Too much recreational (amateur) meth can be every bit as dangerous as the industrial grade stuff!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I am going with "flacca" or "spice" 

it is the one that seems to get them stripping naked (sadly)


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

That was my younger brother that was driving that rig... He texted me right as it was happening..lol


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Guess she wanted to "Give them something to talk about" .
She must be jammin' to that song.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)




----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Should have sprayed her with a fire hose and not the one in your pants lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Good Lord, she'll need an 18 wheeler just to haul *ss!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

bigbarr said:


> That was my younger brother that was driving that rig... He texted me right as it was happening..lol


Ok if true was she a passenger? Or in a different vehicle?

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

bigbarr said:


> That was my younger brother that was driving that rig... He texted me right as it was happening..lol


Hope he didn't look up.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the top of truck cabs like that are not load-bearing rated...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

"What kind of chemical is that?"

"I have no idea, but I am going to drink/eat some, snort some, and inject some just to see if I can get high on it." :headknock


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Dart Gun,,,or get Fred Whitfield to come rope it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Geezz... that one crashed my laptop.. Been last 15 minutes getting
back online...Truth....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Hullahopper said:


> Is it time to play the "Name That Drug" game?
> 
> I'll start with good old fashion meth.


Not with that kind of weight on her...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd bet horse tranquilizer.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

"Crystal Meth, It's not just for breakfast anymore"


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Obviously, she's fairly strong to be able to get 350 pounds on top of a truck cab.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

No Fat Chicks on top of the big rigs. Explain that one to the boss


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow. So that's what what 350 pounds of cellulite on bath salts looks like.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok just read she was involved in two wrecks in jersey village. Then drove out 290. Parked and stripped down and entered the highway. 

Then the traffic piled up. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Obviously, she's fairly strong to be able to get 350 pounds on top of a truck cab.


LOL..Jefe'..a meth head carrying a 'full load' can give a half a dozen big cops all they can handle.....:rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Creekfisher said:


> Did anyone else see it? I got a video but can't post it for obvious reasons...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too much fat to reveal anything, must been on meth. to have the strength to climb up there :rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Obviously a candidate for the "nervous hospital"

"One flew over the coo-coo truck"!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

How many darts did it take to bring her down?


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

*Looks like a Michelin Tire promo.*


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> How many darts did it take to bring her down?


I heard just one shot from one of these did it, but that now the road surface is cracked due to the long fall from atop the cab. It also registered on the Richter scale.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

She is pack'in to much beef!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Shes too fat to be a meth head. I'm thinking one of those new designer drugs, or just plain old crazy.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Shes too fat to be a meth head. I'm thinking one of those new designer drugs, or just plain old crazy.


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Obviously a candidate for the "nervous hospital"
> 
> "One flew over the coo-coo truck"!


I was thinkin' a candidate for a fire hose first. Then a new 'nervous patient' outfit. That covers her knees. And stuff.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> How many darts did it take to bring her down?


None! They roped her bigass! My buddy from Houston sent me a video his wife took from the access road. Lol. They literally roped her and put her in the lift from the fire truck. I can't post videos but I would have. Lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> None! They roped her bigass! My buddy from Houston sent me a video his wife took from the access road. Lol. They literally roped her and put her in the lift from the fire truck. I can't post videos but I would have. Lol


The second man on the team roping is really talented, but I thought they roped calves instead of full grown cows.
Sorry, I really don't normally like to insult others, but that woman was just gross. She may have permanently damaged some people.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone tell me how she was able to get on top of that truck?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Someone tell me how she was able to get on top of that truck?


 ut oh sounds like there could be some 2cool mathematical calculations involved in that answer. Dont think u want to go there. Some mysteries are better left alone


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Someone tell me how she was able to get on top of that truck?


 I was curious on this as well!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigfoot is real!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

fouL-n-fin said:


> This popped up on my Facebook this morning and I think it fits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ Eeeek!! In the video she's on all four gettin boned by the Invisible Man before they two wraps and a hooeyed her big butt. Lol


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

This would have been a great one for the "crazy stuff seen driving around Houston" thread.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

the crazier thing is someone out there somewhere has had "relations' with that beast


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Tail Chaser said:


>


I died thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah 
How did that Rhino get on top of that rig ?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

My, my, my, there so much to unsee in this thread. Time for a drink.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

They showed on our news here where they tried to rope her and failed. Finally got handcuffs on and hauled her off the rig. Bet those LEO's and Firemen will be telling that story for many, many years.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Funny one


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

Sometimes I'm amazed at how flexible some fat people are. Those two cops are seriously in the line of fire in that pic.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The 6 PM news said the mental care facility recognized her when she was brought in. Maybe she's a Kardashian.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mont said:


> Maybe she's a Kardashian.


Hmmm.... is Photoshop THAT good?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Her parents must be sooo proud


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mont said:


> The 6 PM news said the mental care facility recognized her when she was brought in. Maybe she's a Kardashian.


Kim? Rear end looks the same.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Porky said:


> Yeah
> How did that Rhino get on top of that rig ?


All they need to do is follow the snail trail to retrace her steps. :bluefish:


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Forty (May 7, 2013)

Porky said:


> Yeah
> How did that Rhino get on top of that rig ?


Lots of construction around there. Somebody might have hot wired a front end loader.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm gonna have nightmares! :spineyes:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Come on guys, she is ill. I hope none of y'all have anybody that is mentally ill or has cancer or any other illness. Or if you do, wouldn't mind posting them up so we can make fun of them.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

There is someone on this board that would hit that...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

jtupper said:


> There is someone on this board that would hit that...


Bozo?:ac550:


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

deany45 said:


>


kinda looks like jabbas face from the side profile too!


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

she kinda looks like the girl who got kicked out of the trump rally.......http://cdn.phillymag.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/trump-rally-kentucky.jpg


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Ok if true was she a passenger? Or in a different vehicle?
> 
> She was involved with the wreck, and just came walking up between the cars that were all stopped on the freeway,, None of the news stations got their story right,, guess they had to make up something..


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

bigbarr said:


> surf_ox said:
> 
> 
> > Ok if true was she a passenger? Or in a different vehicle?
> ...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

hookN said:


> bigbarr said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmm, you sure is not your brothers GF ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: J/K
> ...


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

I was in a bus right behind the 18 wheeler. I saw the whole thing until they let us through. It will go down in the history books.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> hookN said:
> 
> 
> > Or his X
> ...


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not one to make fun of big and/or crazy people as I'm a big ol' boy myself...but I did hear something funny regarding this...someone said she looked like a busted can of biscuits. Made me laugh...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)




----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Michael Berry had that song on his show the other nite
same guy who did the "Waller Co meth lab explosion" song...


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Every police officer says they have seen horrible things that are etched forever in their mind. I bet this will be on top of the list.


----------

